# Reverse Proxy auf andere Ports



## AlexD1979 (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo
Ich habe einen Apache 2.0.49 auf einem W2K installiert und versuche nun, die Reverse Proxy Funktionalität zu nutzen.

Er soll also beim Aufruf http://localhost/server1/ eine Proxyumleitung machen auf http://server1.test.com:11100/

Die Portangabe ist wichtig, damit der Service angesprochen werden kann.

Wie kann man bei Apache oder generell unter W2K die Port Weiterleitung nutzen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Juni 2004)

Wenn es mod_rewrite auch für Windows geben sollte, kommst du damit auf jeden Fall weiter.


----------

